# Swamp Haunt Party Pics (link within)



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

AAHhh Sharron loved the pictures Your Mom as Maxine is just too funny! Oh man those butts look succulent!!

Love the way the yard & buffet and everything turned out. Looks like you guys had a great time......I been wondering where you been hiding.....know now you are recovering!!lol


Hey where is the picture of you in your full costume?

Muf


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

Well it's easy to see, I missed one heck of a party. But it's safe to say I wouldn't have been much fun Saturday Night.  Now Friday I could have helped you rock the place. Glad it went well. Is Hamm up yet?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Got to love the smile on Maxine's face while having a knife at her throat lol
That eyeless effect turned out pretty cool.

MsM


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Your mom as Maxine... That's priceless. You guys did a really great job, looks like it was a fun party.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Your decorations were great, your eyeless makeup was C-R-E-E-P-Y (in the very best way, of course), the food looked just delicious, your friends look like a great group, the costumes were fabulous, but the icing on the cake (for me at least), was your mom as Maxine...looking like she just stepped off the Hallmark card!! God bless her!

Looks like a great party! Kudos to you and yours!! 

And please tell your mom how awesome I think she is


----------



## Blood~Hound (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks really nice. You and Hamm did a great job! Your table trees turned out pretty good too. Nice work you guys! I want to PARTY with you guys!!!!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome Cylon!!!! You guys really know how to throw a party.

Your mom as Maxine...AWESOME!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

wow! that eyeless make up is rocking! Too bad it would give my wife nightmares. Geez, she might get nightmares just from *me* seeing it. Superb work.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Amazing job! Everything looks awesome. Gotta get a "how to" on the eyeless make up - WOW! Looks like a fun time! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like a great party!

Did I miss the part about how you did the eyeless thing? I want to know!!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words....
Now looking back I am thinking I must be out of my mind posting my Husband bare chested carving the pork butts. ( looking around at the forum members kind o unsure.)
I know my grandma would have made some comment about he should have had a shirt on while he was doing that ! So sorry if some of you might have been thinking that. LOL !
But that's how he carved them and they did look beautiful ! And I was excited about posting the pics....I wasn't thinking that might not be the best to put lARGE AND FIRST...lol 

Frankie Girl.  At the bottom of the last pic was a link to my photobucket of the party pics. Just * yawn boring party pics.....too many and certainly not in order....cause some of the prop pics are on the end pages and inbetween. 
My costume I tryed out the "eyeless " or 'sightless" latex appliance. My first time attempting a latex appliance. REALLY my first time. Didn't even do any practice runs.
Never tested to see if I was allergic to the latex , surgical adhesive ....never put make up on an appliance..... it turned out ok......but I know I could do alot better with some practice. 
LOL. Didn't have time to do the other finishing touches like the claws and put on the
reaper hood and black stocking....LOL Ran out of time. So I am a bit undone. But who knew until I told ya. ! Go check the album.....if your interested.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow and how great everything looks. I have to say you're husband carving without a shirt on is like me running around the day of the party I'm lucky if most of my clothes are on and I'm fully (costumed) or dressed (and out of pajamas) for that matter by the time everyone gets here. I'm always the last thing to get ready so I completely understand u not getting around to your stockings and stuff. (seems like there should be a few more hours in a Halloween Day if you ask me) but that still wouldn't be enough. 

Your mom looks Fabulous how spot on she is in that costume. Of course the food looks great and your piggies are completely gruesome (In a good way) .... So that's what you're husband's carving up  for dinner. Very nice party I wish I could have been there.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

CGQ, everything looks great, The eyeless thing looks SOO creepy! Never even noticed anything else was missing, you are so focused on the eyes or lack there of!
And I LOVED your mom as Maxine, that is so cool. what a great idea!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like a great party! How are the pumpkin shots made? Sound yummy. I was going to do caramel apple shots this year but ran out of time. Does your "ugh" mean they aren't good?


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Mmmmm Hammmm! Uhm I mean what Hubby was carving! lol 

The place looks great and it looks like everyone was having a great time! And I still say your mom is just precious!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Your mom as Maxine is hilarious!!!!!! She deserves best costume! Your friend with the gouged out eyes looks scary! How did she do that?


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Looks like a great party! How are the pumpkin shots made? Sound yummy. I was going to do caramel apple shots this year but ran out of time. Does your "ugh" mean they aren't good?



our reciepe for pumkin shots was just equal parts of Bailey Irish creme and Pumpkin spice .......however, our Obama Scott bartender would add some vodka .....I think 1/3's of each.....
the Carmel Apples. Suppose to be Sour Apple Schanps and Butterscotch Schnapps .... and perhaps they were okay, I didn't try those...
the one that was made for me was some Carmal Bailey and Sour Apple...
it tasted like the apple curdled the bailey's creme. ....
I am sure there are reciepes on the web for reciepes....
we kind of wing it at parties sometimes.....Our Son is one of those Jugglin
"flippin" barlenders.......sometimes he "flips" out and makes up concoctions.
Great for the younger crowd....but I will stick to B-52's ...LOL ! 

Mom is precious as Maxine...and hilarious. That is what so funny....in real life she is pretty much Maxine.....why we never thought of this costume before, is beyond all of us. Guess we see her this way everyday and its normal. 
Just added the hat and fuffed out her hair......LOL

Hamm was carving PORK BUTT......yummy ....BBQ sandwich time.

Colmmoo- that person with the gouged out eyes is ME !


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice to see that someone else did a swamp theme. I did a small swamp area in my hallway. I like your large gator. I had a small real gator head that I borrowed from someone. Pics are in my photo album on my profile if you're interested. 

By the way, that eyeless costume/latex applicance is creepy. I've never seen anything like that. And I also like other people's costumes at your party.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the shot recipe. The one I had for caramel apples was equal parts butterschots & sour apple pucker.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm totally offended by seeing naked butts, Hamm I'm good with!


;D
Love your party pics and wish I didn't wear glasses, that appliance is off the chain!


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

I love the pictures!! Your mom is amazing!! Looks like it was oen hell of a party!! I wish I could of been there for just the food!! Yummy!! Glad you had a blast!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Really enjoyed your photos of the house, yard and party. Food looked really good; making me hungry for dinner! Some excellent costumes and yes your mom as Maxine was a winner with me. How fun that she played along and dressed up. I thought that the, was it fortune teller, that was eyeless, was top on my list too. Very eerie look. How ever did she do that--was it bought make-up stuff? Well anyway, everything looked great and looks like it was a fun time with a fun group of people. Thanks for sharing.

BTW liked a lot of your yard decorations too!



Posted above before reading all the posts and now see that YOU were the eyeless wonder! Excellent! How well could you see through it at night? Curious what company made the latex kit if you know. That was just awesome and frightening makeup effects. Hard to take your eyes off of it.


----------

